# Installed Kontakt 5 full version STILL seeing Kontakt Player please help!!



## Chris Lollis (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok, I sincerely apologize if this topic has been discussed already, I searched but couldn't find any relevant threads..
I've been using Kontakt Player 5 for a few months and yesterday went to install the full version of Kontakt 5, I went through my registry in windows 7 64 bit before anything and deleted all relevant Kontakt entries I could find, uninstalled through control panel, and went through all program files, temp files, user files etc that I could think of or find and deleted all Kontakt everything.
Install of full version went fine, did NOT detect any trace of Kontakt on my system through the install wizard, and installed.
BUT, when I load Kontakt full version, it still says Kontakt PLAYER where the logo sits in the user interface within Kontakt.
What the crap am I doin wrong here?!?!
I called NI and they sent me a walk through of how to "properly" uninstall and remove Kontakt Player and it says everything I've already done so I'm at a loss here!!
Has anyone here ever experienced this issue or have any information or advice they could share? I greatly appreciate any help any of you may have to offer, I'm so eager to check out the new Spitfire Hans Zimmer Percussion library I just picked up and u til I can fix this Kontakt issue, it's just taunting me with its awesomeness!!
My specs are in my sig for anyone that may know a solution.

A million thank you's to anyone that doesn't mind taking a second to chime in and possibly assist.

Please don't rip me apart if I've posted this in the wrong area or posting a topic that's already been discussed, I promise on all that is right and just I have searched with no results!!


----------



## krabat (Feb 8, 2014)

Are you using Kontakt standalone or as a plugin? Does the standalone version also say Player? If not, check your plugin paths in your DAW.


----------



## Chris Lollis (Feb 8, 2014)

Great suggestion! I have tried both, although more thoroughly inside my daw as a vst. I'm pulling up standalone now to see. Thank you sir!!
I will report my findings in a few.. I do believe I was in my daw when discovering the KP logo. Firing my system up now..


----------



## Chris Lollis (Feb 8, 2014)

Aaahhhh!! I was so hopeful, I just pulled up Kontakt standalone and it ALSO says Kontakt Player! I'm not a total noob with Kontakt but this one is giving me a run for my money. 
Any other ideas/ suggestions? Anyone, I'm reaching that critical point of frustration that is gonna put innocent gear in harms way lol.


Anyone??? Anything???

Thank you again for any and all suggestions!! You guys are the best!!


----------



## Chris Lollis (Feb 8, 2014)

Ok!! I have the fix for anyone that may run into this problem in the future.

In your Windows 7 registry, there are TWO important entries, one is pretty obvious, one not so obvious. You need to check the following-

01. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Native Instruments\**APPLICATION NAME HERE**

02. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Native Instruments\**APPLICATION NAME
HERE**

Application name in this case is obviously Kontakt, and delete those little havoc causing entries and THEN install your full version of Kontakt!!
I now have my full version up and running with all libraries added!


----------



## Chris Lollis (Feb 8, 2014)

Big thanks to you krabat for chiming in, a very valid suggestion!! I really appreciate that!!
Cheers, now I'm off to see what the new Spitfire Hans Zimmer Percussion library has to offer!! It's days like this that make all the crappy ones worth while!!


----------



## krabat (Feb 9, 2014)

You're welcome


----------

